
The next housing crisis: chronic undersupply of homes for a growing country - jseliger
http://www.vox.com/2016/3/24/11299434/next-housing-crisis
======
maerF0x0
> National Association of Realtors

Sounds like a group interested in a supply crunch. Afterall, prices rise in
low supply, and fear can drive more sales in the shortrun. Two incentives for
Realtors to push a false spin of reality.

How about this headline? "Empty homes outnumber homless 6:1"
[http://www.mintpressnews.com/empty-homes-outnumber-the-
homel...](http://www.mintpressnews.com/empty-homes-outnumber-the-
homeless-6-to-1-so-why-not-give-them-homes/207194/)

